# looking for quick answer... mods maybe???



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

what is the number i need to divde with, if i am looking for how many gallons a tank is if i only have dims to work with...

ie: 6' x 2' x 3' tall... the guy said 200, but i am thinking closer to 225...

any help???
thanks


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

72x24x36 will give you 269.3 US gallons

here is a link to a calculator http://www.angelfish.net/tankvolcalc.php

and 1 cubic foot = 7.48051948 US gallons


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

I'm not sure but I think its 231 the answer your after.

eg. a 4'x2'x'2 would be:

48x24x24 = 27648

27648/231 = 119.688 (call it 120).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

268 US gallons according to the Library on this site. But...

With Africans the gallons really don't matter, it's the dimensions. Gallons are nice to know, but unless you are worrying about the floor bearing the weight, not an essential fact.

Then again, maybe you aren't doing Africans!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i thought it was 231, but when i did that, and it came to 269, i didn't think that number was right... so, that tank is considered what then??? 270 gallon???


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Have him check the hight again...not many tanks are 36" high, but are 24" to 29" at that size. But, maybe it could be....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

269 is what I got.

though I tend to be rather roundabout with regard working it out

72*24=1728
1728*36=62208
62208*16.387064= 1019406(2.54cubed)
1019406/1000=1019.406 (litres)
1019.406/3.78=269.684 (US Gallons (would be 4.54 for Imperial gallons)


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ya... the guy wasn't even close on his first measurement... he now came back with the dims as 72x18x29... the 29 seems weird, but i am guessing that is a 150... i knew it was too good to be true... oh well...
thanks guys


----------

